# Brine, Inject or both?



## smokinjoes (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm a newbie to the slow and low game and have had great results so far with my first bone in butt, and blade roast.  Both were cooked at aprox 220 - 260 in a propane grill using an AMNPS for the smoke to an IT of 205.

My question is this, do you brine your roasts, inject juice, or both?  Are these 2 different methods of doing the same thing?  I imagine that brine (assuming long soak maybe overnight?) would penetrate deep into the meat like the injection would but more even and spread out rather than concentrated in local areas.

Does the injection leave more moisture creating steam rather than a brine?  Or is a brine as much about delivering salt as moisture?  Leaving it open to do both maybe?  I guess the salt could just be an aide in getting the juice into the meat meaning brine is about moisture delivery not salt.  oh my, I'll stop there.

Also from all the reading I've been doing has different fluid in one vs the other with brines being more salty and injections being more like juice, beer, wine ect.

So lastly what is your goto recipe for brines and/or injection fluids?

Thanks in advance for all your contributions to this thread.

Joe


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 16, 2015)

I forgot to ask 1 thing.  Is there a cut/meat that you would not suggest a brine or injection?  What I mean is there a rule of thumb somewhere like bring pork but not beef or something similar?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2015)

Brine by definition is a Salt solution that seasons the meat with salt, tenderizes and adds moisture. Injections can be anything liquid, including a brine, in terms of flavor and moisture that you wish to get into the meat. I currently only Brine Poultry, Seafood and cuts of red meat under 4" thick. Anything larger and the meat needs to brine several days, 1 day per 1/2" thickness. I never Brine or Inject Pork Butts as it just is not needed. Injection is ok but requires nothing goes wrong with maintaining a smoker temp over 200°F. Bacteria can be introduced to the meat interior from the surface and if the smoker temp drops for more than 30-60 minutes and you may end up with meat that will make you sick. There are a few that do both but watch out you don't end up with meat that tastes like salty apples. I have injected Beef, Pork Ribs and occasionally skip the brine and inject Chicken but I have no favorite recipes yet...JJ

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

*Apple Pork Brine*

2-12oz.Cans Apple Juice Concentrate

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Molasses

1/4C Mustard

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Pickling Spice (optional)

1T Sage, rubbed

1Gal Water

Combine all and Brine the meat at least over night, 24-48 hours would be better.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jun 17, 2015)

Ive been told you dont need to brine pork butt because itll stay moist as long as you dont overcook it. I have brined it once and didnt see a difference in taste. If you really want to get more flavor inside then inject it. I usually throw whayever together as far as a rub goes, but injection i usually do:
1 1/4 cup apple cider, juice works too if not avail
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tsp rub
2 tbls brown sugar
Couple dashes worcestershire sauce


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 17, 2015)

@Chef JimmyJ


> I currently only Brine Poultry, Seafood and cuts of red meat under 4" thick.


 Makes sense, I can see the smaller cuts needing help to not dry out where the larger would be more forgiving.


> Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.
> This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...


Wow, this also sounds like sound advice!  

@x0xsaywhutx0x


> Ive been told you dont need to brine pork butt because itll stay moist as long as you dont overcook it. I have brined it once and didnt see a difference in taste. If you really want to get more flavor inside then inject it.


 Thanks, that is exactly the thing I was hoping to get from this thread.  Good advise for good food!


----------

